# Liberty Chief Elite longbow for sale



## Dennis (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a R/H liberty chief elite longbow thats 66" long and 49# @ 28" with a cocobolo riser and bamboo limbs with fiddleback murytle wood veneres. The bow is in great shape with hardly any wear on grip or shelf. Pics avail thru email because i cant figure out how to post pics here 425.00


----------



## SOS (Aug 1, 2008)

Dennis, you're hopeless...

Email me your pics and I'll put them up for you....


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 1, 2008)

Those Libertys are really nice!  Allen Boice is a top notch bowyer.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 1, 2008)

I Know Steve,  Heck I Dont Even Shoot Right Handed!


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a nice bow guys I shot it the other day, it shoots wonderful!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 1, 2008)

those libertys are awsome bows, I have a 66" 54# contender with the same exact wood combo except mine has a yew core------ flat smokes an arrow and hits where you look-----dead quiet also !


----------

